# Real housewives of Atlanta really a mess?



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2008)

I havent watched this reality show, I didnt watch any of them honestly, but now I feel that I want to bask in the fakeness that is them!!!







Expanding on the success of the original hit series _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ and the watercooler sensation _The Real Housewives of New York City_, Bravo is heading South for its newest installment, _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_. An up-close and personal look at life in Hotlanta, _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ follows five glamorous Southern belles -- DeShawn, Kim, Lisa, NeNe, and Sheree -- as they balance motherhood, demanding careers and a fast-paced social calendar, and shows what life is like in the most exclusive areas of Atlanta. These driven and ambitious women prove that they're not just "housewives," but entrepreneurs, doting mothers and classy Southern women.

BUT!!!

Here are two articles about two of the ladies on the show that makes me scratch my head...I thought they were all about being fab!!!

Sandra Rose - FanMAIL: A MOTHER’S SHAME!






The older lady to the left is not a close friend as Sheree tells the media, its more like that daughter that she had at 15 that she is apparently embarrassed to identify as her daughter because of her "reputation".

"She called her mother â€œmomâ€ and she just went off on her. She told Tierra â€œdonâ€™t call me mom in public, I have a reputation.â€ Tierra says that her mother makes her pay rent cause she cannot afford to make the house payments. " -the roomate of Shree's daughter.

And then there's Lisa...former ex-wife of Keith Sweat, who will not allow their two children together to be on the show...and just filed bankrupcy in 2007. So how does one claim to be poor in 2007, yet rich on t.v. in 2008?

"In 2007 Lisa Wu filed for Chapter 7 bankruptcy requesting full protection from her creditors. In court do***ents, Wu claimed she was destitute and couldnâ€™t pay her debts. But on Wuâ€™s website, she lists at least 5 companies she owns or co-owns, which she calls her â€œCorporate Empireâ€. And on â€˜Real Housewives,â€™ she and her husband, ex-NFL player Ed Hartwell, flaunt their extravagant lifestyle as if they are debt-free.

_Real Housewives of Atlanta_ features 5 women â€” 4 black, 1 white â€” supposedly friends, who live in wealthy enclaves on the outskirts of Atlanta. The women drive fancy cars (some leased, some borrowed), floss their self-perceived wealth, spend recklessly, and curse like sailors. All while their whipped husbands look on with a nod of self-effacing approval"

Sandra Rose - Keith Sweat Speaks Out On Rumors

Reality just aint reality anymore.....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh no!!!

So Lisa was my fave at the end of the 1st episode, cuz I thought she was drama free... You've crushed it for me... So we have not 1 saving grace this season? That makes me sad...

I really do prefer the 2 prior season... The characters weren't as base to me...


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would watch the Orange County, but never got into the spinoff's.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah I like Lisa

Now Sheree needs to be ***** slapped from that high horse of hers.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 14, 2008)

I watched the original House Wives series a little bit and it was retarded...imo. Then I noticed they just kept coming out with even more and I'm just like "okaayyyy". The women on the first series made me feel like I was watching an episode of some sort of sorority/college reality show but with older women.


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah... They shouldn't be called reality shows... If I wanted reality I'd turn off the TV and go clean up the dog poop from our 15 year old deaf dog.. Which I have to do anyway... Sigh.... Wonder if Neicy and the Clean House crew will stop by to clean it up for me? Hahaha

I want to be entertained...not watch some made up, improvised semi-relaity crap.. Maybe its the writers and producers that are so untalented.. Watching a Huricane on the Weather Channel Channel is more exciting...


----------



## Jinx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ooowee!

These broads, I tell ya!

I was so excited to see this show, though, lol!

The other Housewives shows were funny in their over the top way but I KNEW Atlanta would be off the chain!!

And it delivered.

That Sheree is totally uppity saddity bougie- all them adjectives, lol!

She repeated how oveted an invite to her party was SO MUCH that it just sounded like desperation, like she knew the only way people were coming was because it would be filmed.

And the little drama they pulled on NeNe (who I think is as clueless as can be while being CLUELESS about her cluelessness, lol!) and the guest list?

Bish, pleassse... They was orchestrated so Sheree (c'mon now, who do you think you're fooling. Your name is SHERRY) could snub NeNe but appear to be innocent?

And Kim???? And her obviousl wigs???

Let me see what' really going on, ha ha!!

Whose husband is she messing with? What wife out there just watched her husband pay 70 grand cash for that Escalade (but for some reason we didn't see again in the show- just the Rover).

Yep.

They delivered, lol!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 19, 2008)

Man im addicted to this craptastic show. These women are so catty which makes me embarrassed to say that's why i watch it but whatever!

That girl Kim is so scary to me, all that yellow fake hair. idkkkk


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 19, 2008)

Did ya know Nene was a stripper in her former life too???

I don't care what any of ya'll say- I love me some cheesy reality!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 19, 2008)

That reunion is going to be good!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 19, 2008)

I know and I loves me some NeNe!! Yay for low budget *****es!!!!!!!wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinx (Nov 26, 2008)

PLEEEEASEEE

tell me y'all watched the reunion show, lol!!!

Whoo-ee NeNe got down and dirty and told Kim she'd snatch that wig off her head after Kim called her a b*tch, lol!!!

It was priceless!!!

http://video.bravotv.com/player/?id=...videoid=838262

Kim went on to say she wore a wig because she had cancer years ago but NeNe said she was never told that.

The NeNe Kim fight was the best.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 26, 2008)

LMAO yes i watched it rolled on the floor!! I loved Kim's little, I had cancer, the doctor called me and said he was 90% sure and then he called back and said no you dont have cancer, but I have something else just as serious but I dont want to talk about it!!

She is such a freaking liar. But Deshawn...that's my girl, she was quiet, sitting over there waiting to go home and write a check!!!! She was about the only one that didnt have to fake it to make it.

I cant wait for season 2! Im not interested in the new pony show...


----------



## bCreative (Nov 29, 2008)

Dang I missed it!





Was over my grandmother's house for Thanksgiving and she didn't have the Bravo channel.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 4, 2009)

I love this show! To me it delivered to the max well beyond the other 2 rhw series. I can't wait for part 2 and hope that they're able to bring the whole crew back together and hey, add some more flavor in the mix.

I thought that DeShawn came off as genuine and never saw a bad thing about her. Saw her in DC at Barack's inauguration (from a distance)

Lisa from the beginning struck me as shady with gold in her eyes.

NeeNee just seemed like a decent girl from the hood who married well. I liked her.(Saw her at Plato's closet w/bags of clothes - delivering them not buying) She's as nice as could be.

Sheree was too fake to even get into. Couldn't wait for her to get hers. Hope she comes back next season so she can get it. The fashion show with no fashions wasn't quite enough to balance her breaking up Kim and NeeNee's friendship.

Kim's thing with her married Big Daddy rubbed me the wrong way so much that I waited every episode for her to get hers.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 4, 2009)

I loved the OC and NYC housewives. Bravo is also coming out with The Real Housewives of New Jersey - not sure when though.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 4, 2009)

I love how Kim claims she's 29!!!!! YEAH RIGHT!


----------

